# Need help identifying lathe



## Rmartin (Jun 26, 2010)

I picked up this lathe second hand along with some other bench top tools, but I can't find any details on it. I'm looking for a manual or instruction sheet. Has you seen this lathe before?

Here's the specs:

Central Machinery (Harbor Freight)
5-speed wood lathe
SKU 6841
Volt 110/60hz
3/4 hp
Date 1998
Serial No. 08820

I've searched and searched but can't even find a picture of this lathe on the net.


----------



## jimm1 (Jun 26, 2010)

Richard, try this site http://www.stumbleupon.com/su/28Jxha/the-manuals.com/
Jim


----------



## Rmartin (Jun 26, 2010)

jimm1 said:


> Richard, try this site http://www.stumbleupon.com/su/28Jxha/the-manuals.com/
> Jim


 
I'm not sure I'm using that link right. I found the page below, but when I click on the link to download it returns me to the same page.

http://free-tutorial-for.me/tutorial-for-central-machinery-wood-lathe-08820/


----------



## tim self (Jun 26, 2010)

It is the same lathe Sears used to sell with a MT 1 taper "if" you can get it out.  3/4-16 thread.  Decent lathe for what it is but don't think you can get a dead center with mt 1.  Can't find the link to the manual on OWWM site.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 26, 2010)

They make MT1 to MT2 adapters, don't know if they go the other way.


----------



## Rmartin (Jun 26, 2010)

tim self said:


> It is the same lathe Sears used to sell with a MT 1 taper "if" you can get it out. 3/4-16 thread. Decent lathe for what it is but don't think you can get a dead center with mt 1. Can't find the link to the manual on OWWM site.


 
Thanks for the info. I'll see if I can find the Sears model. The nuts and bolts are all loose which hold the motor and belt. I'm not sure how to set the proper tension.


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 26, 2010)

Even if you find the HF manual it probably won't be more than 4 pages. The company is a little lax on providing any kind of instructions. Look for the sears manual. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## fernhills (Jun 26, 2010)

I have one just like it (Sears) that i bought about 20 years ago used. I use the weight of the motor to set the belt. I used it a lot up to about 6 years ago. Nothing was wrong with it accept it was to much fiddled ta dee to set the tool rest up. You can get an adapter for it to run the modern chucks. I run my PSI collet chuck on it at times. I set it up again because it has indexing and i plan on using that. You can get a dead center or have one made to fit a PSI collet and be fine.


----------



## Rmartin (Jun 26, 2010)

fernhills said:


> I have one just like it (Sears) that i bought about 20 years ago used. I use the weight of the motor to set the belt. I used it a lot up to about 6 years ago. Nothing was wrong with it accept it was to much fiddled ta dee to set the tool rest up. You can get an adapter for it to run the modern chucks. I run my PSI collet chuck on it at times. I set it up again because it has indexing and i plan on using that. You can get a dead center or have one made to fit a PSI collet and be fine.


 
I bought this sight unseen as a lot with some other tools from a friend. The tools are from his dad's old shop. My friend is more into barbecue than he is woodworking. I like that it has indexing. My Jet mini doesn't have indexing. It came with a couple of face plates and a live and dead center. I'm thinking of seting it up to turn bowls.

Next time out in your shop, could you get the model number of your Sears version for me?


----------



## Frank Nemke sr (Jun 26, 2010)

Looks just like mine. Dura Craft  WL1236 Thats 12x36  made in 1983 serial #1319.  I made about 150 pens on mine.  Its a little noisy, but works


----------



## truckfixr (Jun 26, 2010)

I have the same Sears lathe. I even have the manual for it. The Model number is 113.228000

Here's a link to a .pdf copy of the manual:

http://www.owwm.com/pubs/222/1985.pdf


----------



## Rmartin (Jun 26, 2010)

truckfixr said:


> I have the same Sears lathe. I even have the manual for it. The Model number is 113.228000
> 
> Here's a link to a .pdf copy of the manual:
> 
> http://www.owwm.com/pubs/222/1985.pdf


 
Yes! Thank you so much.

Mine is a little later model with 14" x 40" with 5 speeds, but the set up is almost identical. PDF file saved and printed!

Thanks again


----------



## truckfixr (Jun 27, 2010)

tim self said:


> It is the same lathe Sears used to sell with a MT 1 taper "if" you can get it out. 3/4-16 thread. Decent lathe for what it is but don't think you can get a dead center with mt 1. Can't find the link to the manual on OWWM site.


 

Carbide tipped MT1 dead center: 

http://grizzly.com/products/Carbide-Tipped-Lathe-Center-MT1/H7966


----------



## fernhills (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks, thats my lathe, i saved the pdf.  The dead center is a good price to. I am just as pleased as Richard.     Carl


----------



## truckfixr (Jun 27, 2010)

Glad to help. I checked out your site. You make some really great pens.


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 27, 2010)

Remove the tube and it becomes a great buffing station. I have the Sears version headstock mounted to a bench with a little HF scroll chuck on it. Mount up my buffing wheels and I don't have to mess with my work lathe.


----------



## bradh (Jun 28, 2010)

This lathe was sold under a variety of names, mine is a Ryobi:
Ryobi model WL-37;  12x37" w/ MT-1 & 3/4-16 headstock


The "ways" are two tubes bolted together, I modified it to use only one tube and now use it for buffing now.


----------

